# Best mousse for scrunching hair



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 28, 2008)

Scrunching hair never works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't even understand why not cuz my hair is kinda curly after I get out of the shower if I didn brush it so I tried scrunching with la coupe perfect curls gel and followed the directions on the bottle then I used the diffuser on my hairdryer but it just came out blah and sticky I watced a few youtube videos and the girls in the videos use a mousse but I dont know which one to get there are so many different ones, do any specktra ladies scrunch their hair and if so what do you use??


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 28, 2008)

paul mitchell extra body sculpting foam or sculpting foam are good choices. i'd say extra body tho


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 28, 2008)

I use diff ones, but they all work for me. I dont know why i always rotate between these two..samy & herbal essences. Sometimes when i run out and don't go out to buy more, i use tresseme because my little sister uses that and it works too. Try those.


----------



## LaItaliana (Dec 29, 2008)

How long is your hair? I used to have pretty long hair, no layers and it has a natural wave to it, but it was really hard to make curls.

Now, I have shoulder-length with lots of layers and when I scrunch it, it looks naturally super curly. Sometimes before I tame it, its almost Flashdance status 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I use Sunsilk Waves of Envy Gel & Cream twist & the sea salt spray. I put the gel all over my hair after I brush it then I start to scrunch it. I apply the sea salt liberally all over and diffuse. Big Sexy Hair Root plump gives me some volume.... But basically just dry it well (I flip my head over first then finish with the sides and back) and if theres not enough definition use Tresemme flawless curls reactivation mist (best scrunch spray in my opinion) and spray a decent amount of that on undefined/uncurled spots. diffuse over the areas you sprayed again & you should have pretty bouncy curls.


----------



## mena22787 (Dec 29, 2008)

i like garnier's curling mousse, cheap and works like a charm w/ me ( i have naturally curly hair)


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 2, 2009)

try a little volumizing gel mixed with a mousse. make sure to get ur realy dry and don't leave it damp- that will just leave it sticky. u need to get all the product dried up and activated to have bouncy,pretty curls


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jan 5, 2009)

I use whatever and it works, I like Tresemme's line of products also, I also use a lot of mousse and I concentrate most of it at my roots to get volume and then use a diffuser. 

You're not combing your hair right? That can get rid of the wavyness/curls. 

And I agree with LaItaliana, it also depends on your haircut.


----------

